# VK | Awesome Promo



## Stroodlepuff (8/6/22)

These awesome young (but of age) Men came and visited us at HQ yesterday with an original promo jingle they wrote for us! 

Well done guys this was epic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

